# Omega Question



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Cal 265

2271-7

Looks nice but I can't make my mind up if it's a redial.

No swiss made at the bottom and looks too pristine to me.

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

i know nothing about Omega, but the printing of the name and logo look really rough to me


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce said:


> i know nothing about Omega, but the printing of the name and logo look really rough to me


 I know what you mean I have compared with other pictures with similar dials and it hasn't helped much.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Agreed. Zoom in on the logo and it is far from symeyrical.

How different would this model be to the one currently in the sales section (the one with applied logo, Swiss made etc).


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

If in doubt... Leave it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Never seen the logo or script done in that font to date. I presume its a paint job. Nice though.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This is quite interesting actually. The printing is questionable. Swiss or Swiss Made is absent. What is strange is the sub-second dial. The concentric grooves appear to be perfect. Most redials pour paint into the sub-dials like it was going out of style. This dial appears to fit the case like an original dial, so the question is how could they do such a magnificent job on restoring the dial but cock up the printing like that?

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> This is quite interesting actually. The printing is questionable. Swiss or Swiss Made is absent. What is strange is the sub-second dial. The concentric grooves appear to be perfect. Most redials pour paint into the sub-dials like it was going out of style. This dial appears to fit the case like an original dial, so the question is how could they do such a magnificent job on restoring the dial but cock up the printing like that?
> 
> Later,
> William


 maybe it is not an omega dial


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> maybe it is not an omega dial


 I was thinking about that as well. If that is the case, I wonder if someone had an unbranded dial? Considering how difficult it is to repaint a dial without messing up the sub-dial.

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

there seems to be an issue in the paint around the 6 marker and its hard to tell but if you zoom in it looks like the dial has been painted with the markers sprayed over and the paint scrapped off, the indian/pakistani restorers do this sometimes


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It could look like this if it was original :-



So things could be worse!

You sometimes have to compromise. It's what's inside that's really important.

Mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

tixntox said:


> It could look like this if it was original :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I rather like the look of that, such as it is. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

in the words of catchphrases Roy Walker "It's good but it's not right" for me the Omega font and the logo don't look at all right , a tidy looking watch though , if the price was right and the movement is right you could get the dial redone I suppose , but i'm guessing it's all its money.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

andyclient said:


> in the words of catchphrases Roy Walker "It's good but it's not right" for me the Omega font and the logo don't look at all right , a tidy looking watch though , if the price was right and the movement is right you could get the dial redone I suppose , but i'm guessing it's all its money.


 Fully agree.

The "A" in "OMEGA" should I think be pointed rather than flat at the top. It is on my ones anyway. That aside, if the case & movement are correct it wouldn't worry me unless it was at a premium price point.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks chaps it's not that dear but would be if the dial was sorted and I like things to be correct so I am avoiding this one.


----------

